

Why IRC as corporate communication is BAD - jahitr
http://mljsimone.blogspot.com.ar/2013/05/why-irc-as-corporate-communication-is.html

======
claudius
The only actual reason given in the article is that EFnet etc. suffer from
netsplits – the remaining 95% of the text complain about non-problems (age of
the protocol) and the fact that an infected computer is, well, infected.

So IRC would be perfectly fine to use if the company ran their own server,
which is far from impossible. And while I’d prefer a XMPP server, this is
definitely not a big problem.

